# XC schooling sessions/clinics



## redapple (19 June 2018)

I've recently got a new horse on part loan and would like to have a go around some cross-country jumps. I have only done xc a handful of times and a long time ago now. We are confident jumping in the school and he's done hunter trials etc with another rider. 

There seems to be lots of xc sites you can hire but I can't find any schooling sessions with an instructor on hand? Does anyone know of any or do they not exist?! I'm based in Sheffield but would have to hire so happy to go anywhere in south yorkshire really!

Thank in advance!


----------

